# Moody husband and raging hormones



## lyngreen504 (Jun 7, 2011)

My husband when he gets angry, he says things that he later acts like if he never said... he kicks me out, calls my fat, a *****, stupid, a moron... etc the list goes on and on. I'm pregnant with my third baby with him and am going on six years of marriage. Last summer he was texting a friend of his (so he says) the messages said that he wanted to get in the shower with her, he called her sexy, and he insisted that he was going to see her the upcoming weekend. since then i have confronted him and her and they stopped talking, until last week where she messaged him... I can't do this anymore. I want to get out of this.. I can't even see why he would be interested in her like when she has three young kids, two different baby daddies... Plus I have his third on the way with no other baby daddy. 

He says I have nothing to worry about. He swore he didn't see her that way. he also egged on that he never actually went to see this highschool friend of his that lives over an hour away now. but yet, I can't get over this, plus other times that he has been interested in "other friendships". I mean I don't think I'll ever trust him again. I've never caught him cheating, and he never confessed to any such thing, so I can't assume he has or has not cheated on me. Please don't tell me to leave, because if it was that easy for me I would have already, trust me. I tried two weeks ago. I don't know what to do and how to get it through his thick skull that it bugs me that he talks to other girls, even if they are his friends. Telling her stuff like wanting to get in the shower with her is just plain O unappropriate. I resent him more and more every day, I have tried talking to him and he just blows me off. I'm so frustrated. If I leave, the kids would be with me, and he would have all the free time to do whoever and whatever he wants, he would never have to worry about finding a babysitter.. It would be his teen years with all the perks of having his own place, a job... and what about me? Would my life improve? Would I be able to have as much fun as he? I don't want to be a single mom with a all the responsiblity. I want my children with me, but I want him to bear the burden of being a single parent as well... I don't even know what kind of advice I need or if it's a vent I need to release, but someone please say something to UNdepress me.


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry about your situation but in your post you are expecting that he "bare the burden" of the kids. Can you please read that again and and explain why you are calling your babies "burdens"? You married a loser but you need to be strong for the kids. If he wants to have a single life and not help take care of his babies then it's his loss. Take him to court and get CS.

My STBXW routinely calls me and ask me to watch our son when she finds out I have plans to go out. She does this in a last ditch effort to control me. I do not get angry or feel he's a "burden" to my new single life. I love getting to see my son any way possible. 

Sorry to be harsh but think of your babies as gifts and stop worrying what a poor excuse of a husband and father does.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sanity (Mar 7, 2011)

You also sound very young. Get help from family please for the sake of those babies.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lyngreen504 (Jun 7, 2011)

By the burdens I meant the responsibilities that come with it, we were barely 20 when we had our first child. Here's the thing. during our marriage. I have gone out once, and that once was last month with my BFF from elementary till now. She moved to texas. two hours into the visit he was already calling me to come home. Other than this, I have always been the one that stays at home, that never goes out, I lost many friends to stay in this marriage while he has kept many and made more. I have never felt like it was okay for me to ask him for permission to go out because I feel like they are my responsibility. By a burden, yes, feeling lonely all the time in a city where my only friends are co-workers that I can never go out with, and with no family for at least an hour away is difficult. Us separating would be me keeping the kids and continueing to feel lonely. he says he always wants me to go out, but the day when he has the time and energy to watch the kids never comes and from last months expeience with my friend, my suspicions were confirmed. I'm 25 by the way. I feel older than I am.


----------

